# Pennsylvania Family Arrested For Loitering Outside Of Their Own Home



## MilkChocolateOne (Oct 13, 2019)

https://www.essence.com/news/black-family-arrested-front-law-loitering/

BY BREANNA EDWARDS · OCTOBER 11, 2019

Forget chilling in front of your own home if you’re Black. At least that is what one Chester Township, Pennsylvania, family discovered earlier this month after several family members were arrested for loitering. 

Rachel Briggs, one member of the family, told KYW News Radio that the incident all began on Oct. 1, when Officer Pasquale Storace III arrested her sons and nephew for “loitering” while they were playing in the front yard.

“The gentleman were taken to jail, they had high bails placed on them. The families scrambled to get their money together, they were able to get them out the next day,” Briggs told the news station.

However, the young men weren’t out of jail for long. When they were released—and thankful family members were welcoming them back in the same front yard—Officer Storace, who is white, once again reappeared and re-arrested the young men and other family members, the family’s lawyer Kevin Mincey said.

“This shouldn’t happen to any citizen, and certainly a homeowner or someone who’s renting a property,” Mincey said.

Graphic video taken by a family member captured the violence as police handcuffed the young men.

Now the family is planning on suing, CBS Philadelphia reports.

“The Chester Township Police Department has failed my family. Instead of protecting us and serving us, they decided to attack us on multiple occasions,” Briggs, who ended up being arrested as well, added.


----------



## frizzy (Oct 13, 2019)

WTH???


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 13, 2019)

How did people end up in cuffs before the cops asked who belonged at the address?
The newscaster mentioned that the township's loitering ordinance is controversial.  I wonder what it says.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m so tired of the police.   Just ridiculous.


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh hell Nah!!! Sue the police department.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 14, 2019)

They need to sue! 

The police usually retaliate. They need to set up cameras at their homes and in their vehicles so that they have evidence when it happens. For some reason the police are harassing this family.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 14, 2019)

Is this family under surveillance for a drug house? What kind of neighborhood is this? Is there some sort of law saying you can't play in the front yard?!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 14, 2019)

Black folks are being sent a message.  We're not safe on our own property or in our own homes.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 14, 2019)

This is so insane!  Thank God no one was killed!
This is crazy?


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 15, 2019)

How can you loiter in front of your own home?


----------

